# sho tung kwa bear hug



## marlon (Sep 20, 2005)

*stk bear hug* 
I have found an interesting response to a bear hug in sho tung kwa: 
After the stepping stool kick and side thrust kick we block then strike with a leopard paw and then move into a left cat stance checking ccw then returning cw and then backfist and scorpion kick. 
So in a bear hug shift your wieght into a left cat stance (direction indicated only to orientate tyo the form) check ccw throwing your shouldersback, ccw and slightly lowering your wieght. Shift back (cw motion) thereby forcing the opponent to "catch" thier balance and stablize themselves on thier left leg. Throwing up the right arm towards thier head (backfist) increases the pressure on their left leg and brings thier attention upwards. This also provides a upper and middle zone check. Then the right scorpion kick to the inside of their left knee. Miniskis damage and acl damage. Or kick below the knee damaging the tibia and severely comprimising their balance with leverage and of course, pain. Or kick below the knee and slide your foot with wieght, down the tibia and end with an ankle/foot stomp (this last one breaks more from the form in that you will need a cw rotation to effectively give a downward wieght to the strike thereby turning to face uke. Finish as you like if necessary. 
Let me know what you think. 

Respectfully, 
marlon


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2008)

Bumping this up for discussion.  We have alot of SKK folks on here.  Lets hear your replies!


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 14, 2008)

Though originally interpreted as a bear hug technique it has over the years mophed into a different technique....
As that attacker approaches they throw a left punch, this gets parried slightly downward with our right palm...A left rolling backfist strikes their head, we turn clockwise and deliver a right backkick driving them back...this finalizes the attack on this opponent...


----------



## marlon (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone else have different applications for this section of the form?  Why would the original interpretation change?  Was the bear hug the original, i was not taught it but stumbled upon it in my practice

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## RevIV (Nov 15, 2008)

there was an old video of Ted Tabura Sensei, doing Lima Lama.  In that video you will see him perform the exact move you guys are talking about for a bear hug.. you will also see combo #5 done off of a kick..  as for the weird LT backfist, RT scoop kick move, he talks of it as tripping someone and then smacking them in the face as they fell.  It is funny, I will check my archives to tell you where it is but it is the identical move.  
Jesse


----------



## marlon (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a student whose flexibility allows him to use that kick move really effectively even while point sparring.  He has been using it since he was a green belt.  Caught someone with it good during a black belt test sparring left the person a little unsteady on thier feet!  

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2008)

marlon said:


> *stk bear hug*
> I have found an interesting response to a bear hug in sho tung kwa:
> After the stepping stool kick and side thrust kick we block then strike with a leopard paw and then move into a left cat stance checking ccw then returning cw and then backfist and scorpion kick.
> So in a bear hug shift your wieght into a left cat stance (direction indicated only to orientate tyo the form) check ccw throwing your shouldersback, ccw and slightly lowering your wieght. Shift back (cw motion) thereby forcing the opponent to "catch" thier balance and stablize themselves on thier left leg. Throwing up the right arm towards thier head (backfist) increases the pressure on their left leg and brings thier attention upwards. This also provides a upper and middle zone check. Then the right scorpion kick to the inside of their left knee. Miniskis damage and acl damage. Or kick below the knee damaging the tibia and severely comprimising their balance with leverage and of course, pain. Or kick below the knee and slide your foot with wieght, down the tibia and end with an ankle/foot stomp (this last one breaks more from the form in that you will need a cw rotation to effectively give a downward wieght to the strike thereby turning to face uke. Finish as you like if necessary.
> ...


 
arms free or pinned?
if arms are free why not just attack their head directly?
doesn't shifting to a cat stance make it very easy for them to throw you down?
what is the attacker's intent once he hugs you? take you to 12 or 6? (throw you or tackle you?)  how would one or the other modfiy this response?

thanks Marlon, jsut trying to wrap my head around this one... all of our bear-hug attakcs start wth arms pinned and go to either a tackle or suplex attempt.


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 17, 2008)

As I learned this part of the form originally it had been that as you defended against this opponent you had another directly behind you coming in fast (why the fast turn into a cat stance...slight retreat) as you did that move the original guy (though slightly stunned by your initial defense) attemps to grab you...the rising kick to the groin followed by the uplifting arms ( throwing his arms off) finished that portion of the attack...then the next series of strikes continues the attack on your next guy....doubleswords to the collars, double immortals to the throat, double triggers to the eyes...low rt cresent kick to his forward leg then the side kick to finsh....


----------

